# hardware problem



## noname (26. Januar 2003)

Hallo, folgendes Problem.

Ich habe das Asus A7n8x Deluxe und eine Asus GeForce TI 4400
Als Prozessor benutze ich einen AMD Athlon XP 2400+

Nun zu meinem Problem.

Nachdem ich Windows installierte, habe ich mir die neusten Detonator Treiber installiert. Jedoch nach der Installation konnte ich meinen Bildschirm nicht auf 100Hz stellen, obwohl er es früher immer unterstützte.Auch NView funktionierte nicht.Darauf habe ich die Treiber, die von Asus mitgeliefert wurde benutzt, Alles, bis auf NView machte die gleichen Fehler.

Ich habe dann den NVidia RefreshRate Fix installiert, danach war das Problem mit den 100Hz behoben, aber gibt es nicht noch eine andere Hilfe ??

Dann kann doch nicht normal sein, dass man bei einem solch gutem System nicht 100Hz einstellen kann, obwohl es früher mit der gleichen Grafikkarte nur mit einem anderen Prozessor und Mainboard ging.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir schnell helfen. Vielleicht gibt es einen Fix von Asus, den ich noch nicht gefunden habe.

schon mal danke

mfg NoNaMe


----------



## CSF-Lady (29. Januar 2003)

*hmmm*

also den fix brauchst du eigendlich nur für den d3d modus,
normalerweise tritt das im Windows nicht auf, wird auch nicht in irgendeiner Form angezeigt, sondern ist nur da wenn Du ne D3D Appl.
startest. Wenn Du dann schaust was der Mon bekommt sind es 60HZ obwohl er im Windows z.B. auf 100steht. Soviel dazu.

Wenn Du in Windows 100 gar net einstellen kannst wuerde ich sagen ist der Monitor nicht richtig installiert. Ich glaub wenn der SVGA Plug and Play Standard intalliert ist gehen nur max. 75 hz.

Könnte das sein....


----------



## Kaprolactam (29. Januar 2003)

a) Welche Windowsversion?

b) O.g. Problem mit dem Standardmonitor kann man ohne Schwierigkeiten beheben, indem man in den Eigenschaften von Anzeige -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Monitor das Häkchen bei "Modi Ausblenden die vom Monitor nicht angezeigt werden können" entfernt und dann unter Grafikkarte -> Alle Modi auflisten den passenden Modus auswählt.


----------



## noname (29. Januar 2003)

es ist keines der probleme !

ich hab windows xp pro

Mein Monitor unterstützt locker 100Hz ich kann es auch auswählen, nur es verändert sich nichts zu 85Hz. Der Bildschirm Treiber ist der normale Plug and Play.

Ich glaube es liegt irendwie an der Kombination zwischen Mainboard und Grafikkarte.

Obwohl sie beide von der gleichen Firma sind. Der TV OUT an der Graka geht nämlich auch nicht mehr so richtig, besser gesagt garnicht mehr. Manche Spiele starten einfach nicht...Empire Earth hat extreme Grafikprobleme im Menu. Total zerstörtes Bild. Dieses Spiel ging auch früher mit dieser Grafikkarte...

Alles ging !

Erst, seit ich das neue Mainboard habe, sind diese Probleme aufgetreten.


----------



## CSF-Lady (29. Januar 2003)

*ich glaub ich habs *

stelle mal das board auf 4x AGP zurück, auch wenn karte und board das können, ist der 8fach modus wohl oefter noch recht buggy....


----------



## noname (29. Januar 2003)

leider hat auch das nicht geklappt...ich hab mir auch mal die neusten nforce 2 treiber gesaugt, aber es funzt einfach nicht, es flimmert weiter...

Vielleicht ist das Bios schuld ??

Also ich hab einfach "8x AGP Support" auf Dissable gestellt.

Gibs vielleicht nochwas, was ich ändern soll ??


----------



## El_Schubi (30. Januar 2003)

schau mal ob du bei den asus "eigenschaften von anzeige" bei "erweitert" "disable monitor check" findest. wenn ja hackel das mal an, ich hab das nämlich vor kurzen nicht aktiviert gehabt, und dann hatte ich irgendwie ein doppeltes bild *G*.

mfg el


----------



## noname (30. Januar 2003)

ne, gabs leider nicht ! ich hab folgendes gemacht :

Rechte Maustaste auf Desktop -> Eigenschaften -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Hier habe ich alles nach diesem Häckchen abgesucht. Nichts gefunden 

Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine andere Idee, oder soll ich einfach mal einen Brief an Asus schicken, hat da jemand vielleicht die passende Support Email, dann brauch ich nicht suchen 

thx


----------



## El_Schubi (31. Januar 2003)

gibts net *G* ich hab die ti4200 und die hat das 
also du mußt eigenschaften von anzeige, dann erweitert und dann nochmal im erweitertmenü die erweitert registerkarte von asus nehmen, da müßte es rechts unten sein.
ach ja und den direct3d modus auf dieser registerkarte sollte man auch nicht aktivieren *G* ut2003 flimmert dann zwar nicht, aber der rest geht dafür nicht mehr *GG*


----------

